# Festool



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

sell him on the track saw....its the introductory drug that gets people hooked


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

so whats it like working with a brother, father and brother in law?!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

duburban said:


> so whats it like working with a brother, father and brother in law?!


It's actually nice. My brother and law and I get along great. Ride to work, chill on the weekends, family stuff, it's cool. 

My brother worked with us for a year then joined the marines. He just got back from active duty two weeks ago and is working with us again. So that should be fun, we get along well. 

Dad is on site about 50% of the time, and we enjoy working together. He's just a little less into perfection I would say but we still get along well. He thought me what I know and now I'm trying to teach him... Lol. I enjoy it though.

It'll be even better if in a few years we have a trailer with some green in it.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I only own the TS55 and Domino. They are both great tools. Right now there really is no competition for the domino, so thats a lock. I bought the TS 55 when it really was the first available, if I had to do it now, I would probably to the dewalt as i feel like there isnt enough difference to warrant the extra cost, although I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with Festool service yet, maybe that would get me to stay with the TS55.

I don't like the ergonomics of the cordless stuff, and my lith ion stuff that I have now is great, so i can't complain. Main reason I end up going away from festool is the accessories tend to be very expensive in comparison to some other vendors (118" track for example)

When I need a tool, I will always consider Festool, but I think you need to evaulate you needs and wants on a case by case basis and decide from there as to what works best for you. When I bought new sanders this year, I considered the rotex, but since I wasn't in the market for a vac because I already have a good one, I decided that I could get 2 bosch sanders for 1 festool and still get great performance out of it.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

tccoggs said:


> I only own the TS55 and Domino. They are both great tools. Right now there really is no competition for the domino, so thats a lock. I bought the TS 55 when it really was the first available, if I had to do it now, I would probably to the dewalt as i feel like there isnt enough difference to warrant the extra cost, although I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with Festool service yet, maybe that would get me to stay with the TS55.
> 
> I don't like the ergonomics of the cordless stuff, and my lith ion stuff that I have now is great, so i can't complain. Main reason I end up going away from festool is the accessories tend to be very expensive in comparison to some other vendors (118" track for example)
> 
> When I need a tool, I will always consider Festool, but I think you need to evaulate you needs and wants on a case by case basis and decide from there as to what works best for you. When I bought new sanders this year, I considered the rotex, but since I wasn't in the market for a vac because I already have a good one, I decided that I could get 2 bosch sanders for 1 festool and still get great performance out of it.


Finally a voice of common sense and reason :clap:

When you actually have to pay for your tools you have to be able to justify buying them. What is the return on investment timeframe? Track saw is quick, domino not as quick for me, unless you can charge it against a job you are doing.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

rrk said:


> Finally a voice of common sense and reason :clap:
> 
> When you actually have to pay for your tools you have to be able to justify buying them. What is the return on investment timeframe? Track saw is quick, domino not as quick for me, unless you can charge it against a job you are doing.


Sorry, but you could buy 18 Bosch sanders and still not even come close to the Rotex.

Just try it one once and you'll understand. There are so many occasions when it blows away any other sander on the market....so many....on a daily basis in my experience..

I still have almost every single tool DeWalt makes and use them frequently (or my guys do), but certain Festools are just game-changers.

And, if you get into the whole system...MFT's, T-saws, guide rails, Carvex, Kapex, vac's........they all work so seamlessly together, it is really impressive. So incredibly well thought out as a total system, beyond just the advantages of the single tools.


First 5 to buy: (in no particular order)
T55
RO125
Domino
CSX
CT (26 or MIDI)

IMO, these are the superstars as stand alone tools. Unmatched by any competitor.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Sorry, but you could buy 18 Bosch sanders and still not even come close to the Rotex. Just try it one once and you'll understand. There are so many occasions when it blows away any other sander on the market....so many....on a daily basis in my experience.. I still have almost every single tool DeWalt makes and use them frequently (or my guys do), but certain Festools are just game-changers. And, if you get into the whole system...MFT's, T-saws, guide rails, Carvex, Kapex, vac's........they all work so seamlessly together, it is really impressive. So incredibly well thought out as a total system, beyond just the advantages of the single tools. First 5 to buy: (in no particular order) T55 RO125 Domino CSX CT (26 or MIDI) IMO, these are the superstars as stand alone tools. Unmatched by any competitor.


As far as sanders go. This may be a dumb question, but what kinds of things do you use them for? We hand sand everything right now. We don't do that much with custom wood working. I would love to do more.
We have done a window seat, a cabinet built around a gas fireplace for A/V equipment, a kids bed on a platform with storage, another window seat coming up, etc.

We always hand sand though. I guess having a sander would be the way to go in a project like those mentioned. But seeing as we don't do it a lot, would the RO90 be a good choice?

They have so many sanders...

What other types of things might you use a sander for in typical construction? If there is such a thing as typical...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

From your description the RO90 would be a good choice. The ability to install the delta head will get you into corners, there is an extended delta head if need be.

The 90 in the Rotex mode can be very hard to handle. It takes some getting used to.

If you still want to hand sand Festool has a hand sander that connects to a CT. 

I own the ETS, RO 125 and DTS. 

Without dust extraction, the Festool sanders are not much better than some others. 

You have the option to try any for 30 day. Until you're sure your going to keep a tool do not buy any accessories, they are not covered under the 30 day policy. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> From your description the RO90 would be a good choice. The ability to install the delta head will get you into corners, there is an extended delta head if need be.
> 
> The 90 in the Rotex mode can be very hard to handle. It takes some getting used to.
> 
> ...



The Rotex sanders have essentially a rotating mode as well as random orbit correct?

Would the 90 work for coping and scribing like the RAS and if so you would use it in the plain rotating mode right?

I'd like to start out with the tools that are the most multi usable I guess, and get familiar with the system before plunging in.

Would you use the 90 for exterior paint prep? Windows, railings, risers (hand sanded a bunch today...)?
Like I said, we have always hand sanded things since we aren't really in the custom woodworking trade and don't have sanders, just trying to see what the uses for it could be.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Take it from me very durable. 
I work in the field in all types of weather and so does my Festie. 

Track
Kapex
router 1400 (I think) 
rotex
domino xl
I Beat the hell out them day in day out with out a care in the world. At first I didn't want to spend the money, but then decided to sell off a bunch off the yellow's for a Kapex and midi. 
Absolutely amazed to where all the dust goes. 
Example: Just built 1500sf IPE deck with a ridiculous amount of detail. Between the Kapex, domino, track, and router my midi collected almost 30gallons of IPE dust. That's 6 - 5gallon buckets in almost 4days. What was left behind wasn't worth a conversation.
I use for framing(pt, alum, plastics and non pt) to crown molding and everything in between. 
Track gets used heavily as well. The domino is getting more and more action. Just built 18x16 pergola with 4" dominos and it's rock solid. Even decided to swing from it. The 2x8 stand at a perfect 90 with no notches. The more I use the more my mind thinks about what else I can build with it. My tools are left outside for days on end. I refuse to baby them and in all reality will not. There tools and will have zero tolerance for lack of performance. Also a side note the systainers don't leak, pretty durable and super easy to get around. Not dewalt toughgbox durable but durable. 
Buy what you can. You will not be disappointed. The biggest selling points for me was dust or I should what dust. Compact capable and light to compliment our logistical challenges. As Shane mentioned up the post you got 30days.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Sorry, but you could buy 18 Bosch sanders and still not even come close to the Rotex.
> 
> Just try it one once and you'll understand. There are so many occasions when it blows away any other sander on the market....so many....on a daily basis in my experience..
> 
> ...


I test drove the rotex and I don't get the game changer concept. Both makita and Bosch offer a high quality dual action sander just like the rotex with the 1250devs and bo6040. I was able to test drive them both alongside the festool and they compare quite well. The festool sandpaper is 30-40% more than mirka and klingspor paper so operating costs are more as well.

if I was in the market for a vac then maybe the ct packages would had won me over but I have been using the 1250 and its companion ros65vc for a year now with no regrets. The rapid removal mode can chew it up when it needs to and fine finish mode delivers the scratch free final finish you need.

I have used the fein sander as well and its a great unit as well but comes near the cost of the festool.

For my business there was no upside to the extra spend for the rotex.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

They're nice functional tools. They're expensive and a little more fragile than the competition, but you take them out of their cases, plug them in and use them just the same. The result is straighter and neater, and you did it in the customer's living room. I have a bunch of them.

Edit: I like CityDeck's comments. They're durable, but not many track saw owners would be too happy watching a helper dangle a saw off a roof toward that tarp over there the way we might let someone do with a skilsaw, for example.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I disagree on the fragile part.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> I test drove the rotex and I don't get the game changer concept. Both makita and Bosch offer a high quality dual action sander just like the rotex with the 1250devs and bo6040. I was able to test drive them both alongside the festool and they compare quite well. The festool sandpaper is 30-40% more than mirka and klingspor paper so operating costs are more as well.
> 
> if I was in the market for a vac then maybe the ct packages would had won me over but I have been using the 1250 and its companion ros65vc for a year now with no regrets. The rapid removal mode can chew it up when it needs to and fine finish mode delivers the scratch free final finish you need.
> 
> ...


i kind of agree to a point. i had owned the bosch 1250 before my rotex150. the rotex wins on the availability of different hardness backing pads, sandpaper/polishing supplies, and integration with the vac. i liked the feel of the bosch better for some reason.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I disagree on the fragile part.


it comes to mind only when i'm trying to cram multiple lengths of track unprotected in a pickup thats already too full of shtuff.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> They're nice functional tools. They're expensive and a little more fragile than the competition, but you take them out of their cases, plug them in and use them just the same. The result is straighter and neater, and you did it in the customer's living room. I have a bunch of them.
> 
> Edit: I like CityDeck's comments. They're durable, but not many track saw owners would be too happy watching a helper dangle a saw off a roof toward that tarp over there the way we might let someone do with a skilsaw, for example.


That living room quote that you had is quite accurate. I estimated on a custom half door I just built with the domino, tracksaw, kapex, and rotex couldn't have looked better and I estimate the real savings was in the cleanup. I bet I made wages for a half day that wasn't needed. 

A couple of those and the tools pay for themselves and sell you by how "professional" you are and look.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

duburban said:


> it comes to mind only when i'm trying to cram multiple lengths of track unprotected in a pickup thats already too full of shtuff.


Yep, I know that situation.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

duburban said:


> it comes to mind only when i'm trying to cram multiple lengths of track unprotected in a pickup thats already too full of shtuff.




Same could be said about makitas, or dewalts rails too. 

The tools are not fragile or delicate.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> The Rotex sanders have essentially a rotating mode as well as random orbit correct?
> 
> Would the 90 work for coping and scribing like the RAS and if so you would use it in the plain rotating mode right?
> 
> ...


It is not a true rotary mode. The Rotex does not cope anywhere near as well as the RAS.

Yes, the 90 would work very well for those needs. Connected to a newer CT it would be RRP compliant. 

Tom


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Same could be said about makitas, or dewalts rails too.
> 
> The tools are not fragile or delicate.


Nothing wrong with dewalt and makita track it plunge saws. We have our festie track partnered with makita saws . Excellent


----------

